# .



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on finding a great place to live. Considering rents in Edmonton, that is a great rent. Sigh. I grew up in Vancouver and spent my last 20 years there in beach front apartments on English Bay next to Stanley Park. How envious am I of you to live so close to the water amongst all that greenery? A lot. Enjoy!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats - Constance Bay is a nice place. Close enough to Kanata that you can commute, but far enough away that you feel you're living in the country.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Perfect.. Can I bring my boat???????? 9kkhhd


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Living in the "country eh". I thought this video was appropriate. Looks like a nice spot.
[video=youtube;Mbk81X6WHA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mbk81X6WHA4[/video]


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you...i'm really happy. Like I said, I grew up in a small town on van island, a stones throw away from the ocean. This place felt like home...add some mountains in the background and we'd have a near perfect match. Apparently it's a great spot for fishing, ice fishing, biking, snowmobiling, and nobody will complain if we have bonfires in our backyard. And the best part is the house needs a little TLC, so i'm allowed to do renovations and have it come off my rent.

I did drive past a fox on the side of the road though...guess i'll have to make sure the dogs rabies shots are up to date.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> [his place felt like home...add some mountains in the background and we'd have a near perfect match./QUOTE]
> 
> Pssst them are old mountains on the other side of the river :smilie_flagge17: 3dgrw


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not bad but I bet you still miss the smell of the salt flats when the tide is out. Bet Bluzfish does too. I know I do. I've been in the flatlands for about 7 years and they're flat and dry. Enjoy the water and the trees.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like a really nice spot Mike, congrats on finding it.

Loads of trees and close to the water, that's the way to go.

So is that a body of water, or the river?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

The body of water is a River. i'll definitely miss the ocean...I almost feel like i'm robbing my daughter from a life experience by not raising her near it...i can remember countless hours of going to the beach at low tide to flip over rocks and collecting a crab army for the moat of my sand castle. You can't replace it, but this is a good start. There might be mountains, but there aren't MOUNTAINS like back home. This was the view from my back yard back home. Believe it or not we used to hike to the top of that every summer for nearly 7 years:


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> i'll definitely miss the ocean...I almost feel like i'm robbing my daughter from a life experience by not raising her near it...i can remember countless hours of going to the beach at low tide to flip over rocks and collecting a crab army for the moat of my sand castle.


The salt water definately get's into your blood. I grew up in Merseyside and even though I've been living on the shores of Lake O for the last 30 odd years I still miss the smell of the ocean and the daily tidal changes.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I grew up in Ottawa and Montreal. I did live in St. John's for a short spell, but didn't see the ocean that much (grad school and all). When I was in grad school in Edmonton, my office-mate was from Milan, and would sit by our office window, looking out at the North Saskatchewan River, pining for the Mediterranean. I never really understood him until we moved to Victoria, and could see the Olympic Mountains out our bedroom window every day. My twice-weekly commute from Victoria to Duncan to teach gave me breathtaking vistas.

So, I understand your sigh when you contrast suburban Ottawa with Vancouver Island, and your sense of finally being somewhere like "home" by moving out of town to a place near water.

Ourselves, we were lucky to find a place not quite in the suburbs that backs onto a school yard that, in turn, backs onto a wooded ravine with a stream, footbridge, and ducks (when in season). Not quite the seals, eagles, salmon, and grey whales of Victoria (we get plenty of songbirds, but only one fawn and one raccoon sighting in the past 10 years), and not the lakeside home my in-laws have near Orillia, but a cut above what many in urban settings encounter.

There was a series that David Suzuki did for CBC Radio about a year and a half ago, and in one of the installments, they focussed on "nature deficit" and the psychological effects of depriving or providing people with more "nature". Just giving people a clump of trees they could look at, in controlled studies, was associated with less crime and domestic violence (when inserted into housing projects), and greater health and longevity (when inserted into things like seniors' residences), compared to otherwise identical places that were basic concrete, brick and ashphalt.

Congrats on getting yourself a great big bottle of vitamin Tree!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, although it ain't what it used to be, living on the beach beside Stanley Park was so lovely. Waking up early in the morning to the waves lapping on the shore and the seagulls out scavenging, walking down to the beach and sitting on a driftwood log with my morning coffee, a brisk 6 mile walk around the seawall and breakfast at one of the excellent small restaurants, then back down to the beach to plunk around on my guitar with the odd neighbourhood person walking by with their dog and giving a friendly nod ...

But I guess you can never really go home again. Life goes on and you carve out your piece of paradise wherever you can find it.

Mike, I think you may have found your next little bit of that in your new digs. I think I would like to move there too. Enjoy!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BIGDC said:


> The salt water definately get's into your blood. I grew up in Merseyside and even though I've been living on the shores of Lake O for the last 30 odd years I still miss the smell of the ocean and the daily tidal changes.


I don't know how many here live near, or come from, the headwaters of the Bay of Fundy, but there is a phenomenon that happens up around Moncton/Sackville/Amherst that I've never seen anywhere else.

Many of the little streams, rivers and estuaries up that way, are essentially mud, such that what varies over the tidal cycle is essentially the thickness of that mud. The Peticodiac that runs through greater Moncton varies from something like a hosed sandbox at low tide to Turkish coffee with a bit of creme in it at high tide.

But that's not the weird part. The truly weird part is what happens in the winter when these bizarre frozen mudballs form in the rivers and streams flowing out to the sub-bays at the top of Fundy. never checked it oput, but I imagine they get a similar thing in Wolfville and Truro. Tide comes in, thins out the mud, and when it rolls out there are these frozen mud chunks left behind that just get bigger and bigger over the winter. Damndest thing.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

The view from the lookouts on the malahat is probably the most spectacular you'll find in this country...certainly one of the most spectacular i've found, and i've driven through most of it. Possibly the only place that compares was banff, but the ocean, to me, tips the scales a little.

I believe it when it comes to health...I wouldn't say there's more or less crime back home per capita, but I'll definitely say it inspires people to be outdoors and thus live a more active, healthy lifestyle. It takes away a lot of stress being around something so consistently predictable as the ocean. Tide in, tide out. every day forever. it's eternal, as is hope spring. coincidence?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

You're gonna need a bigger rake


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This is what I miss about being home (partly):


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks very nice. Where on the island did you grow up? I moved here from Vancouver in 1986, and never looked back. We raised our two kids in the small seaside community of Crofton, and I have no reason to leave. I get to wake up to a spectacular view of Saltspring Island every morning.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I grew up in courtenay / campbell river. lived in victoria for a while but it was too expensive for an 18 year olds wages.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I could be home on that boat.... 



Budda said:


> This is what I miss about being home (partly):


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's my dads - 25ft. McGregor. I used to hate sailing because I'd see water in the windows far too often, now I can actually enjoy it *L*.

Now that we have my 12ft. fiberglass thing and a not-so-new 16ft. powerboat, I can have my pick of what to use! I plan on taking some far better pictures next time I get up there, since my phone's camera will be significantly improved.


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

[QUOTEI don't know how many here live near, or come from, the headwaters of the Bay of Fundy, but there is a phenomenon that happens up around Moncton/Sackville/Amherst that I've never seen anywhere else.][/QUOTE]

Funnily enough, when we first moved to Canada we lived in St John, NB. Those mudflats in Moncton are also home to incredible numbers of shorebirds flying and changing direction as if by telepathy. Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

The Bay, eh?

Let's see how long it lasts. 

Winter time comes and it can get lonely out there.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I can deal with isolation...in fact i was looking for it. family is enough company. After having a kid and getting out of the party scene i've found I had less in common with my old circles than I had realized. Even my guitar buddies don't come around anymore because my house is no longer a weed friendly place. I spend most of my time either working or at home anyways, doing it in a nicer environment won't be such a big change.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> I can deal with isolation...in fact i was looking for it. family is enough company. After having a kid and getting out of the party scene i've found I had less in common with my old circles than I had realized. Even my guitar buddies don't come around anymore because my house is no longer a weed friendly place. I spend most of my time either working or at home anyways, doing it in a nicer environment won't be such a big change.


Lucky you. Fortunately all my musician friends gave up the weed culture many years ago. Unfortunately they mostly live in White Rock BC.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

mike_oxbig said:


> I can deal with isolation...in fact i was looking for it. family is enough company. After having a kid and getting out of the party scene i've found I had less in common with my old circles than I had realized. Even my guitar buddies don't come around anymore because my house is no longer a weed friendly place. I spend most of my time either working or at home anyways, doing it in a nicer environment won't be such a big change.


Are your kids at home still? You're about to subject them to high school at West Carleton if that is the case...poor kids. 

(Can you tell I dislike The Bay?)


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

my only daughter isn't quite 2...and my wife is a kindergarten teacher...that's a bridge i'll have to cross, but not for a few years


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Budda said:


> It's my dads - 25ft. McGregor. I used to hate sailing because I'd see water in the windows far too often, now I can actually enjoy it *L*.
> 
> Now that we have my 12ft. fiberglass thing and a not-so-new 16ft. powerboat, I can have my pick of what to use! I plan on taking some far better pictures next time I get up there, since my phone's camera will be significantly improved.


My kids won't hardly go .. we dragged them everywhere. Took me a few years of wheeling and dealing to get up to a 21 ft which is about as big as we can do around here...but the bar and bbq are sooo worth it 

Me and the boys.. 'n girls go hang out .. up river from mike_oxbig ... and water flows downhill .. tee hee


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll have to look into getting a boat. Hell even a canoe or kayak would be fun. One of my friends has a nice boat but its at his cottage in perth.

btw...please don't pee in the river.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> I'll have to look into getting a boat


. Ya thought guitars weren't selling ... it's a buyer's market in boats too.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For any of you former West Coasters now relocated to Ontario, I have to say that the stretch on the eastern shore of Lake Superior, between Sault St. Marie and Wawa is about as close to the ocean side of Vancouver Island as you can get. The only things missing are the orcas, the totems, and maybe another 20ft of tree trunk height. Apart from that, you'd swear you were on Long Beach. An undiscovered gem of an area.


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

mike_oxbig said:


> I grew up in courtenay / campbell river. lived in victoria for a while but it was too expensive for an 18 year olds wages.


Small world, grew up south of Duncan - in Mill Bay.. Victoria hasn't changed much - still is too expensive for an 18yr old's wages..Moving back there this September after 29 years here in the GTA..


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That is my plan, God willing - anywhere affordable on the west coast actually. Just need to find a job amenible to my many talents with a competative wage is all. Lucky you!


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

To me it's a matter of timing. My father is in his eighties and cannot continue on with the further development of our shopping centre. I was able to get a nice, generous buyout from my employer of 22 years. Will make a nice sum off our house in Brampton and my family owns a duplex in Mill Bay, so I'll move the family there. Wife will go to UVic to complete her studies. I'm happy to make the move..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

middleagedfart said:


> Small world, grew up south of Duncan - in Mill Bay.. Victoria hasn't changed much - still is too expensive for an 18yr old's wages..Moving back there this September after 29 years here in the GTA..


I used to teach at Malaspina in Duncan in the late 80's (home of the world's largest hockey stick and the world's widest totem). Lunch at the Arbutus Cafe was always a treat, they had the most amazing pies.

I was pleased to see on a recent episode of "You Gotta Eat Here" that Pagaliacci's in Victoria is still cranking out the pasta and cheesecake.
.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

mhammer said:


> I used to teach at Malaspina in Duncan in the late 80's (home of the world's largest hockey stick and the world's widest totem). Lunch at the Arbutus Cafe was always a treat, they had the most amazing pies.
> 
> I was pleased to see on a recent episode of "You Gotta Eat Here" that Pagaliacci's in Victoria is still cranking out the pasta and cheesecake.
> .


Mmmmmmmmm.... Pagliachi's....largetongue


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

Man, Pags..I remember when that place first opened up - early 1981.. Right next door was Mezzrows Records, I used to hang out there when I was a young lad. Best place for live gigs at that time was Harpo's. Saw many a great band there. Ahh..Duncan...home (or should we say used to be home) to the Tzouhalem and the Commercial Hotels and the Village Green Pub..Now those are all gone, replaced by liquor stores and a city college..


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Harpo's. Wow. Played there so many years ago. Good memories, good times. The Village Green? Don't get me started...


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Apparently my grandparents once owned a very large farm in what is now saanich, but lost it due to alcoholism related non payments of the mortgage. Can't help but wonder how rich my family would be today if they paid that sucker off in the 40's like they could have.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Hindsight, hindsight... My parents bought the house I grew up in Surrey BC for 20,000 in 1953. My Grandparents' home built in 1950 that cost less than that in Surrey sold for... My other Grandpa's Surrey home sold for... oh, my don't get me started... all those properties are worth millions of dollars now. How inheritance rich would I be if only...

Never mind.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike..I live just outside your hometown in Merville , and even though Merville is still just one store ( gas station, groceries and booze ) the Comox Valley has grown so fast that I'm selling my small acreage and moving to the Cariboo to get away from it all . I haven't bought anything yet , but I'm hoping to get something where I can have enough land to not have to deal with anyone I don't want to be in contact with. Sounds a little crazy now that I read it ,but that's how I feel . I just hope I can find a few cowboys that want to start a hard rock band.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Let me know when your dream comes true and I will follow. I would be into any music they want to play though.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

geezer said:


> Mike..I live just outside your hometown in Merville


I had noticed that...I actually knew a couple people from the area, one of my first ever solo roofing jobs was in merville. we used to go to saratoga speedway as often as possible. i once dated a girl from just up the highway in black creek. hard to imagine it being very populated...8 years ago when I lived in the area is was mostly farms and woods.


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

bluzfish said:


> Hindsight, hindsight... My parents bought the house I grew up in Surrey BC for 20,000 in 1953. My Grandparents' home built in 1950 that cost less than that in Surrey sold for... My other Grandpa's Surrey home sold for... oh, my don't get me started... all those properties are worth millions of dollars now. How inheritance rich would I be if only...
> 
> Never mind.


That is the scenario which is driving the economy and the housing prices on the island as of late. Rich people from HK come over, offer $500k to people in Richmond, North Van, Burnaby, and Coquitlam who bought those houses in the 60's and 70's for less than $50k..They in turn move to the island..


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

middleagedfart said:


> That is the scenario which is driving the economy and the housing prices on the island as of late. Rich people from HK come over, offer $500k to people in Richmond, North Van, Burnaby, and Coquitlam who bought those houses in the 60's and 70's for less than $50k..They in turn move to the island..


 And then those prices went up accordingly. After Expo 86 corresponding to the HK takeover by the Chinese, Vancouver became an excellent investment for rich Chinese investers. A LOT of the multi-million dollar apartments bought back then remain vacant and only drive the asking prices for downtown condos up and up and up. And that ups the prices of apartments, condos and homes up the valley. I am so sad. The home I love is now unaccessable for me and other regular folks.


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

Yes, but that bubble is about to burst. At least in Vancouver and Toronto markets. Too much condo supply and not enough demand. We are seeing sales start to drop. There is a point where paying $500k and up for a townhome is a bit too much for people to stomach. Plus all these people who went in with 5 - 10% down and living on lines of credit are going to be screwed royally when the rates start to climb..

Also as the pool of qualified people starts to thin out (read - those who debt/equity ratio is not questionable), the market will start to tank. I read the market reports over the past 6 months and see a steady decline in numbers of condos sold. They are remaining on the market much, much longer.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> And then those prices went up accordingly. After Expo 86 corresponding to the HK takeover by the Chinese, Vancouver became an excellent investment for rich Chinese investers. A LOT of the multi-million dollar apartments bought back then remain vacant and only drive the asking prices for downtown condos up and up and up. And that ups the prices of apartments, condos and homes up the valley. I am so sad. The home I love is now unaccessable for me and other regular folks.


Yep. We moved to Victoria in 1985, and you could get 7-bedroom Tudor mansions for $250k, easily. Folks came from all over for Expo 86, took a look at what they could get in Victoria for the selling price of their 2-bedroom bungalow in Scarborough or Beaconsfield, and promptly bought something in Victoria before they had even finished selling their place somewhere else. From that point, all the modest prices disappeared, and anything that could be converted into condos WAS. Made life tough for families looking for rental housing for a while.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

bluzfish said:


> Hindsight, hindsight... My parents bought the house I grew up in Surrey BC for 20,000 in 1953. My Grandparents' home built in 1950 that cost less than that in Surrey sold for... My other Grandpa's Surrey home sold for... oh, my don't get me started... all those properties are worth millions of dollars now. How inheritance rich would I be if only...
> 
> Never mind.


Meh. You can't look at it like that. Sure you could sell it for millions of dollars now, but you'd also be buying in a bubble too -- so you'd be rebuying something over inflated too. If you can downsize you can pocket some money, but that's about it.


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

Exactly...I'm selling now, will pocket some nice coin. The place I'm moving to on the island has been long since paid off so no more mortgage payments! I'll stay liquid for now and wait for the market to bottom.


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

middleagedfart said:


> Small world, grew up south of Duncan - in Mill Bay.. Victoria hasn't changed much - still is too expensive for an 18yr old's wages..Moving back there this September after 29 years here in the GTA..


PM me when you move back, if you wanna play. Who knows, we may have an opening.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think i jinxed myself by telling people about it, because they've now decided not to move out until late fall which is too late for me. pretty disappointed. still have to tell the wife. guess i'll wait until its not mothers day. ahh well. the search continues.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> I think i jinxed myself by telling people about it, because they've now decided not to move out until late fall which is too late for me. pretty disappointed. still have to tell the wife. guess i'll wait until its not mothers day. ahh well. the search continues.


Oh that kinda sucks. Oh well. To everything there is a season and for everything there is a reason. Take it as a sign that some things are not meant to be. In the end it's all good. Who knows what better things will come from it. To good people, good things will come.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

mike_oxbig said:


> I think i jinxed myself by telling people about it, because they've now decided not to move out until late fall which is too late for me. pretty disappointed. still have to tell the wife. guess i'll wait until its not mothers day. ahh well. the search continues.


That sucks man. Good luck with the search. I'm sure something will turn up. I could see how this sudden turn of nice weather might make people think Constance Bay in the summer is a nice place to live. Fools...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah that's too bad Mike, something will transpire, I'm sure.

It would have sucked mowing that huge lawn...


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm really wondering if it's a sign to just move back west. hmm. maybe i'll check the job market near my old town.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

At least in your profession, there are roofs to do everywhere.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well either kijiji isn't very popular out there, or there's less work on the entire island than there is in ottawa lol


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear it didn't pan out, Mike. But, yeah, hopefully something even better will come up! The way you talk about the sea, I think you'd be happier there, if you can find somewhere. St. John's? Never been there, but last I looked the housing was comparably cheap. Might have changed now, though. No idea what jobs are like.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I actually thought about the east coast...i'd imagine it would be something new that felt like something old. just sent out some emails to random ads in various cities, i guess i'll see whats out there. at the end of the day cash is king...i'm not gonna spend thousands of dollars to move just to make less.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So is it roofing you're into Mike?

Here's some listings from the Island...
Job Bank - Results

There's a roofing job and a construction supervisor job, among others.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> I actually thought about the east coast...i'd imagine it would be something new that felt like something old. just sent out some emails to random ads in various cities, i guess i'll see whats out there. at the end of the day cash is king...i'm not gonna spend thousands of dollars to move just to make less.


Hey, if you don't mind living in the vast Canadian Wastland, you can earn major bucks in Edmonton or Calgary as a tradesman. They are STARVING for trades people out here. If you are not a street person or crook, you are VERY welcome here. Even more so X 10 if you don't mind living in Fort McMurray for a while. Actually I moved to Edmonton from Vancouver and tolerate it very well. Good music scene here actually.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We spent 4-1/2 long years in Edmonton. I'm one of those people who needs to go to sleep when it's dark, and wake up when it's light, and a big chunk of the Edmonton year contravenes that principle. You've got 4 months where you go to sleep before you can see the stars, and 4 months where you're standing in pitch black waiting for the bus to go to work. Nothing against the town, but I just don't have the pineal gland for that.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

mhammer said:


> We spent 4-1/2 long years in Edmonton. I'm one of those people who needs to go to sleep when it's dark, and wake up when it's light, and a big chunk of the Edmonton year contravenes that principle. You've got 4 months where you go to sleep before you can see the stars, and 4 months where you're standing in pitch black waiting for the bus to go to work. Nothing against the town, but I just don't have the pineal gland for that.


After moving from the tropics/sub-tropics I'm still getting used to this. After living most of my life where the sun rises and sets within the same hour year-round it's weird to watch it change by five hours from summer to winter. Good thing I enjoy change and new life experiences.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Though one shouldn't generalize too much from this, I used to work in a neuroendocrinology lab, where one of the things we studied was light-sensitive (i.e., day-length-sensitive) hormonal rhythms. We had colonies of hamsters that either had 14hrs dark/10hrs light, or 10hrs dark/14hrs light. There was a *tenfold* (yes, 1000%) change in the size of their testicles when they had 14hrs light each day, compared to 10. I mean we're talking about the difference between "Where the heck ARE they?", and "Oh jeez, look at what_ that _poor bastard has to drag around!". 

The human reproductive cycle is not as synced up with, or profoundly influenced by, seasonal changes as you might see in many other species, but neither is it _impervious_ to seasonal changes in daylength. As with anything, there is individual-to-individual variability in how much they are influenced by such things.

I'm just saying.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

mhammer said:


> Though one shouldn't generalize too much from this, I used to work in a neuroendocrinology lab, where one of the things we studied was light-sensitive (i.e., day-length-sensitive) hormonal rhythms. We had colonies of hamsters that either had 14hrs dark/10hrs light, or 10hrs dark/14hrs light. There was a *tenfold* (yes, 1000%) change in the size of their testicles when they had 14hrs light each day, compared to 10. I mean we're talking about the difference between "Where the heck ARE they?", and "Oh jeez, look at what_ that _poor bastard has to drag around!".
> 
> The human reproductive cycle is not as synced up with, or profoundly influenced by, seasonal changes as you might see in many other species, but neither is it _impervious_ to seasonal changes in daylength. As with anything, there is individual-to-individual variability in how much they are influenced by such things.
> 
> I'm just saying.


Keeping this little nugget in my Evernote account should the option to move to the NWT ever arise. This'll be my get out of the arctic free card.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, in Fort Mac there are many opportunities to make a good buck.
I don't know if the supply has met the demand for housing, but that's a huge expense up there.
Rentals and/or the cost of buying a house up there will take a big bite out of that nice income.

I lived for years north of the 56th parallel. 
So that's what happen to me nuts!? 8)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's the melatonin. Produced during the night-time, it has many different effects in the body, but has an anti-gonadotropic effect, meaning it inhibits gonadal growth ( Seasonal, menstrual and circadian secretions of melatonin, gonadotropins and prolactin in women - KIVEL[] - 2008 - Acta Physiologica Scandinavica - Wiley Online Library ). Your visual system has pathways that run to the pineal gland where melatonin is produced, allowing general light levels to serve as a triggering stimulus. Secreted in much higher levels during childhood, circulating levels drop during adolescence as the reproductive organs further develop in both men and women. People who are anorexic experience a reversal to pre-pubescent levels of many hormones, including increases in melatonin levels (which results in cessation of the menstrual cyclein women). Once you're an adult and have reproductive capability, daylength tends to be associated with sexual interest. I mean denim cutoffs and halter tops (vs parkas and down vests) _probably_ have something to do with it too, but increasing daylength makes us a little _more_ interested, regardless of how hard others are working to _make_ us interested.

By virtue of our species' flexibility and capacity to overcome what the seasons throw at us, our reproductive interest is not quite as tied to the seasons as, say, deer, or squirrels, where the timing of gettin' it on, having babies, and getting those babies self-sufficient in time for the hard weather is pretty critical. But there's vestiges of it in us.

Me, I just couldn't take the styrofoam-like squeak of the snow in Edmonton.


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

That totally explains why I was such a randy bastard whilst visiting Asia.....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i love the city, and city life. i just don't know if i could go back to breathing the air again.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I got an email saying he's found a place to move to and is going to rent it again, asking if i'm still interested. I hope he's not fucking with me lol. I meet with him again on saturday.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

david henman said:


> ...i love the city, and city life. i just don't know if i could go back to breathing the air again.


 Yeah, I'm a city boy too (BTW have you ever listened to City Boy from the late 70s? Unbelievably great band from England. Met the bass player - what a bitter, arrogant asshole. Still, gotta love the music, but I regress...).

My ideal is to live in the middle of the city or as far away from it as possible.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

You guys are really making love my home


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephenlouis said:


> You guys are really making love my home


do you want to talk about it? is this more of a humble brag or genuine interest in something dormant for 8 years?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

vadsy said:


> do you want to talk about it? is this more of a humble brag or genuine interest in something dormant for 8 years?


No, I was pretty clear in what I said, no hidden meaning.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> something dormant for 8 years?


I'd like it a lot better if they called it 'Recommended Re-hash'.
I get that they want to increase traffic. But how much harder could it be to tweak the algorithm so it recommends stuff that is both pertinent and more current?
Sooner or later, people start to realize they are being manipulated (to sell ads), and get put off by the whole thing. That is bad for viewership, not good.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

who the

let me RIP you turd. I thought this was gonna be vadsy complaining that he’s the only badass left now.

This place is just weird now. it went from a cute mom and pop forum (even if they were angry drunks) to Corporate American “ad shopping with karen”

Think i‘ll delete all my dumb threads when I get around to it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> who the
> 
> let me RIP you turd. I thought this was gonna be vadsy complaining that he’s the only badass left now.
> 
> ...


no, I've been relegated down to cook. we have some mercenaries rolling up their sleeves to take this place to the next level


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

He can't stay away. I thought Mike got the boot.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Distortion said:


> He can't stay away. I thought Mike got the boot.


I got a lengthy ban after criticizing the sweep it under the rug moderating, and long before it was up I realized I was happier not being here. And that was before it turned into whatever the hell this site has become. So thanks Scott, I guess, you helped me jump ship just in time in a roundabout way. Kinda like watching your ex get fat. Enjoyable to see how karma works.


----------

